# Where is a complete list of all protocol/ports ??



## Zeus (Jun 4, 2002)

Where is a complete list of all protocol/ports document??

thanks


----------



## Zeus (Jun 4, 2002)

G_R_E_A_T_!_!_

thanks very mutch !!!!


----------



## vidiot1701 (Jun 4, 2002)

Here's another list.  I use this one frequently:

http://www.networkice.com/advice/Exploits/Ports/


----------



## gumse (Jun 4, 2002)

/etc/services


----------



## LordOphidian (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.snort.org

Has a port search database, you can search by port, or by protocol I think.  Quite usefull.


----------

